# How to choose a cordless drill



## DIYMan.

Thanks for the post I plan on picking one of these up the in the next week.


----------



## gma2rjc

Very interesting & good information. Thanks for the link!


----------



## akikomei

thanks for the link.. very useful and good information..


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Good video, I wonder how the Festool driver would compare to those impacts.


----------



## leob1

Of course you could just buy a DeWalt.


----------



## md2lgyk

leob1 said:


> Of course you could just buy a DeWalt.


Or a Milwaukee.


----------

